# My Works



## Greg C (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello,

I come present all the aquariums that I realized.

I'm a beginner, be nice.

30L (I have not had time to finish it because I moved)









54L (I have not had time to finish it because I moved)









80L 









300L

















30L (in progress)









260L (in progress)
I hesitate between these two tanks.

In this photo, I'll add a root in the bottom right and / or roots between low Seiryu.









Or










I accept all critics


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

woooah u have tons of great tanks


----------



## Greg C (Apr 2, 2012)

I bought my roots and what do you think?

























The plants I have chosen :

- Microsorum Split Narrow Leaf
- Rotala Sp Green
- Cryptocoryne Petchii ou Hygrophila Pinnatifida
- Eleocharis Acicularis
- Bolbitis Heudelotii
- Staurogyne Repens
- Anubia nana
- Différentes mousses
- Echino tenellus
- Hydrocotyle Tripartita

What do you think ?


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

if ur asking me, personally i like roots to be more towards the back corners. that way it gives plants room to bloom in front of it (foreground-mid ground plants) the way you have it it seems busy 

id shift some of the rocks towards the middle back towards the corner as well. IMO i think it steals away from the focal point which is your center lane there.

just my two cents  should look great regardless once your plants take over ^^


----------



## Greg C (Apr 2, 2012)

The aquarium was filled with water and planted yesterday.

Small images which we must wait until the water is clean and remove some stones once the roots sink.


----------



## Greg C (Apr 2, 2012)

My 30L

I don't like it and he will soon be remade


----------



## niceseol (Mar 7, 2012)

Look awesome! I like how you arrange rocks and plants


----------



## niceseol (Mar 7, 2012)

water is so clear. what filtration system are you using?


----------



## Greg C (Apr 2, 2012)

In the nano, the filtration is an Eden501 and in the 260L, it's a JBL901


----------



## lovesplants (Jan 9, 2012)

Your tanks are gorgeous! I love them all!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

nice tanks!!


----------



## Greg C (Apr 2, 2012)

Ty lovesplants !!


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow! I love your rocks! What kind are they and where can I get some?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice tanks. Love the rocks and wood. There is a lot of interest in both.


----------



## Greg C (Apr 2, 2012)

It's the Seiryu Stone !!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

When you get the tank is post 5 is mature, be sure to post it. I've enjoyed your tanks!


----------



## Greg C (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't worry Tex


----------



## Topete (Oct 3, 2010)

very cool indeed!


----------



## Greg C (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello,

Here is a picture (taken yesterday) tray.

It remains the Anubias (floating) to be placed.

01-05-12


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Very impressive, thanks for posting! Like Tex Gal, I am looking forward to seeing that last tank mature.


----------



## Greg C (Apr 2, 2012)

I wait my co2 kit for it to grow faster.


----------



## voultou (Jul 3, 2008)

Salut Greg 

Your last layout is nice. Waiting for the next episode


----------



## Greg C (Apr 2, 2012)

Salut Voultou,

Tu es partout mon loulou ^^.

Thank you for my last layout.
I'll try not to disappoint you


----------



## tinman84 (May 8, 2012)

Dude where do you get that rock normally from ??


----------



## Greg C (Apr 2, 2012)

I find them on the sites in France


----------



## Greg C (Apr 2, 2012)

Good evening,

Today, I started assembling my desk for 30L, like that, and then integrate the show (Ms. condition)





























[/url]


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Greg C said:


> I find them on the sites in France


Any chance you could give us a link to one of these French rock distributors?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Greg C (Apr 2, 2012)

No problem, here is the site

http://www.aquascape-boutique.fr/


----------

